# Sig 220 magazine problem



## shotbyspike (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I shot 100+ rounds of Blazer Brass through my new 220R. I didn't have any problem with loading the first box of 50 into the clips but the second box, it was like the ammo was getting stuck and I had to force the bullets down into the clips (my thumb is killing me).

So my question is, has anyone else had a problem like this and how come there was such a difference in the boxes of ammo?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Try 100 rounds of something else. I haven't had the best luck with Blazer ammo in my Sig. If it continues, there may be an issue with the magazine. Possible it could have bent.


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

I am having similar problems with my new P220E. It won't feed most brands of JHP at all, and yes, it is difficult to get down the mags. I would be interested if you are having any problems with defense ammo because I certainly am.

I am calling Sig tomorrow.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Are these the 8 round magazines / 10 Round Magazines or the older 7 round magazines?

What did Sig Say?


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

don't new magazines have to be "broken in" ?

as a sidenote I just bought some 15 round magazines for my Sig 229 9mm from Mec Gar's website :smt023


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Loading 45 Auto rounds will wear on your finger or thumb, you just ran out of steam. The more you shoot the easier it will get. :smt023


----------



## shotbyspike (Mar 25, 2007)

Well the other day i put 100 rounds of Winchester FMJ and 100 of Blazer Brass. I had no problem with putting the ammo into the magizines. My problem must of been just a bad box of Blazer Brass. On the issue of defense ammo, the only brand I've tried is Cor-Bon JHP which once or twice it didn't feed completely but i just hit the back of the slide and the bullet when right into place and the rest worked fine.

I'm using 8 round magazines by the way. Does anyone have any experience with the 10 rounders? Are they worth getting? I'm use to having 13 rounds in my Glock and 8 rounds is begining to seem a little short.


----------

